# Neuling und viele Fragen!



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

_Guten Morgen,
ich habe gerade Euer schönes Forum gefunden und hoffe hier Antworten auf meine Fragen zu bekommen!Ich heiße Heike bin 35 Jahre alt und lebe im Berliner Umland mit meinem Mann und meinen 7 Kindern,nebst Hund und Katze! Nun habe ich  im Zuge der weiteren Gartenplanung ein 1000liter großes Fertigteichbecken gekauft! Es ist 80 cm tief und hat eine umlaufende Sumpfzone! Ich möchte das Becken gerne der Kinder wegen als Hochteich anlegen!Dachte ich grabe nur ca. 20 cm tief darein kommt Sand und Becken !Umrandet werden soll es mit Mutterboden von denen wir noch mehrere Tonnen haben!Das ganze soll dann mit Feldsteinen und Pflanzen eingefaßt werden! Läßt sich das so machen? Brauche ich unbedingt Filter bzw. Pumpen? Ist ein Überlauf von nöten und wenn ja was muß ich dafür machen???
Würde mich über Antworten freuen!
Liebe Grüße Heike_


----------



## hoboo34 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Moin Heike. Willkommen im "Club". 

...Was soll denn in deinen Teich rein ? Fischlein ? Wo liegt der denn (Sonne, Schatten).

Hattu Bildchen


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Hallo Heike und herzlich willkommen!!!

Ich bin mir nicht sicher das das Fertigbecken wenn es oberhalb nicht richtig gefasst ist dem Wasserdruck stand hält!!!
Eine Pumpe zur bewegung des Wassers würde ich in jedem Fall betreiben da diese kleine Wassermenge wohl sehr schnell veralgt oder das Wasser kippt!!!

Noch viel Spaß hier!!!

Mfg Tom


----------



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Moin Heike. Willkommen im "Club".
> 
> ...Was soll denn in deinen Teich rein ? Fischlein ? Wo liegt der denn (Sonne, Schatten).
> 
> Hattu Bildchen



Hallo,
Der Teich liegt im Halbschatten! Mittags schatten am Nachmittag bis Abends Sonne und Schatten! Kann man in einem so kleinen Teich Fische halten? Dachte das geht nicht deshalb habe ich mir dazu keine Gedanken gemacht!Wenn es möglich wäre ist es natürlich ne tolle Sache!Hier ein link zu der Anzeige wo ich den Teich gekauft habe mit Bild: http://www.quoka.de/pflanzen-garten...t_18_1675_adresult_44585552_pic_38141183.html


Heike


----------



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> Hallo Heike und herzlich willkommen!!!
> 
> Ich bin mir nicht sicher das das Fertigbecken wenn es oberhalb nicht richtig gefasst ist dem Wasserdruck stand hält!!!
> Eine Pumpe zur bewegung des Wassers würde ich in jedem Fall betreiben da diese kleine Wassermenge wohl sehr schnell veralgt oder das Wasser kippt!!!
> ...



Mhm,ist es nicht wurscht ob die Erde oberhalb des Gartens oder unterhalb fäßt? Hätte ca.6 Tonnen Erde zur verfügung!Pumpe ist also nötig,reicht da eine Solarpumpe? Haben nämlich außerhalb des Hauses keinen Stromanschluß,was das ganze schwierig gestaltet!
Lg heike


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Hallo!!!

Die Solarpumpe ist wegen der Literleistung pro Stunde sicherlich nur eine Notlösung!!!

Ich würde schon Strom legen und gescheit filtern!!!

Ist das Haus denn so weit weg?

Mfg Tom


----------



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

weit nicht,ich müßte irgenwie ca.von Teich bis Haus 20 Meter überbrücken! Muß dazu sagen das ich keinerlei Ahnung von Strom habe und mein Mann ebenfalls nicht! Kann ja schlecht ne Kabeltrommel aus dem Fenster hängen und immer Fenster auflasen!


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Hallo!

Ein Erdkabel wäre ideal!  Sind doch nur drei Adern!
Eben Loch in die Wand und fertig!


Gruß Tom


----------



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Ich glaube wenn ich meinem Mann erkläre das er Löcher durch die Hauswand bohren muß bin ich Single
Das Problem ist die Wand ist mehr als Dick und untenrum besteht sie aus riesen Feldsteinen! Gestaltet sich doch schwerer als ich dachte!Abgemacht war nämlich das er damit nichts zu tun hat,weil ich öfters mal so zeitraubende und langwierige Ideen habe und er langsam keine Lust mehr hat! Frau hat sich das evtl. etwas leichter vorgestellt wie es ist(wie immer)!


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Ich habe auch ne Bruchsteinwand mit 70 cm Dicke und habe sie mit Durchbruchbohrer durchbohrt!


----------



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Danke erstmal für die Tips,werde meinem Mann nach der Arbeit mal alles erklären!
Lg Heike


----------



## Teicher (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Morgen Heike, Ich misch mich auch rein.  Habt ihr keine Aussensteckdosen?  Wenn, einfach 'ne kabel dort ansetzen und bis zum Teich verlängern. Ca. 30cm. unterirdisch im leer rohr.
Schön Tag noch, Jimmy


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Hallo!!!

Oder so wie es Teicher beschreibt!!!

Ist doch alles kein Problem!!!


Mfg Tom


----------



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*



Teicher schrieb:


> Morgen Heike, Ich misch mich auch rein.  Habt ihr keine Aussensteckdosen?  Wenn, einfach 'ne kabel dort ansetzen und bis zum Teich verlängern. Ca. 30cm. unterirdisch im leer rohr.
> Schön Tag noch, Jimmy


Hallo,
leider haben wir keine Außensteckdosen und ich bin mir nicht mal sicher ob wir einfach nen Kabel nach draußen machen dürfen,weil das Haus unter Denkmalschutz steht! Sicher weiß mein Mann dazu mehr!
Dachte eigendlich das es heutzutage schon gute Solarpumpen gibt bzw. man einen Teich ohne Pumpe machen kann! Es gab doch zu omas Zeiten auch schon Teiche aber keine Pumpen ! Oder nicht???
Lg Heike


----------



## Digicat (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Servus Heike

Herzlich Willkommen

Wennst keine Fische in den Teich tust, geht`s auch ohne Strom 

Gegen die Algen hilft dann reichlich Pflanzen pflanzen .....

Wichtig !!!!

Noch ein nützlicher Link


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Ja klar aber zu Omas Zeiten war die Sonne auch weniger agressiv und der Eintrag von Schadstoffen,Düngern usw geringer!!!

Zudem war die Umwelt damals bedeutend sauberer!!!

Mfg Tom


----------



## Eugen (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Hi Heike,

natürlich geht ein Teich auch ohne Pumpe ua.
funzt bei mir schon lange 
aber halt: NO FISH


----------



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Hat zufällig noch jemand ne Antwort wegen dem Überlauf????
Brauche ich soetwas(zb. wegen Regen etc.),wenn ja wie mache ich das ???
Danke Euch allen für die Hilfe!


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Gestaltet sich bei fertigbecken etwas schwieriger!

Du kannst nur ziemlich nah an der Oberkante einen Schlauchstutzen einkleben um einen gezielten Überlauf zu gestalten!!!


Mfg Tom


----------



## heike74 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*



sprinter616 schrieb:


> Gestaltet sich bei fertigbecken etwas schwieriger!
> 
> Du kannst nur ziemlich nah an der Oberkante einen Schlauchstutzen einkleben um einen gezielten Überlauf zu gestalten!!!
> 
> ...


Verstehe ich das richtig? In die umliegende Sumpfzone einen Schlauchstutzen und daran den Schlauch den ich dann hinleiten kann wo  mich das überlaufende Wasser nicht stört????
Zumindest das läßt sich ja alleine machen!


----------



## sprinter616 (11. Mai 2010)

*AW: Neuling und viele Fragen!*

Ja genau so!!!


----------

